# Beagle packs in Somerset



## solitairex (14 March 2011)

Could anybody name them for me please? Had a look on the internet but only found Taw Vale and West Somerset. Thanks. xx


----------



## combat_claire (15 March 2011)

Chilmark and Clifton Foot Beagles	
Ilminster Beagles	
Park Beagles
Purbeck and Bovington Beagles	
West Somerset Beagles	
Taw Vale Beagles Hare Conservation Group	
Wiltshire and Infantry Beagles

Not all the above are necessarily based in Somerset but their hunt countries all cover the county.


----------

